# Blue wilderness vs Life's abundance



## drewder (Dec 27, 2012)

I am getting my new 5 month old GSD arrives tomorrow and the breeder has recommended Life's abundance dog food very heavily to the point of doubling the Health Guarantee (from one year from birth to two) if I feed it to the dog. I don't currently have any dogs but in the past I had two who did very well on Blue brand dog food and I'm wondering if there are any advantages of the one over the other. I gather that the breeder gets a kickback if we buy LA food so my trust on his opinion of the food is suspect. Has anyone tried both and what differences did you see in your dogs? 

Thanks


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

drewder said:


> I am getting my new 5 month old GSD arrives tomorrow and the breeder has recommended Life's abundance dog food very heavily to the point of doubling the Health Guarantee (from one year from birth to two) if I feed it to the dog. I don't currently have any dogs but in the past I had two who did very well on Blue brand dog food and I'm wondering if there are any advantages of the one over the other. I gather that the breeder gets a kickback if we buy LA food so my trust on his opinion of the food is suspect. Has anyone tried both and what differences did you see in your dogs?
> 
> Thanks


She doesn't get a kickback per se, he is most likely a dealer. LA is sold like Tupperware.

I know where LA is made and that plant is better than the several places that make BB.

Both actually are very pricey for what you get but if I had only a choice of those two I would take LA.


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

I'd feed the Wilderness. I don't want to get into a Grain debate, but I would go with Wilderness. 

What breed?


----------



## drewder (Dec 27, 2012)

mheath0429 said:


> I'd feed the Wilderness. I don't want to get into a Grain debate, but I would go with Wilderness.
> 
> What breed?


German Shepherd 5 month old female going to train her as therapy for PTSD going to see how far I can take her maybe even to schutzhund if she can go that far but certainly as far as CGC. I always liked Blue with my Cocker Spaniel and Shih-Poo it made their eliminations better than any other brand I could find and I like that it is cold formed because I am a amateur chef and know how many nutrients are lost when you cook things.


----------

